# New construction 7.2.4 in wall speakers looking for avr or pre/pro advice



## jfellman (Jan 11, 2016)

First post, looking for some advice on an avr or pre/pro. Thanks for your time.


In my bonus room above the garage (18x24), I have installed the following:

Episode inwall 900s
L/R: http://www.snapav.com/p-430-es-ht950-iw-7.aspx
Surround: http://www.snapav.com/p-945-es-ht950-iwsurr-6.aspx
Rears/Center: http://www.snapav.com/p-429-es-ht900-iwlcr-6.aspx
Subs: http://www.snapav.com/p-1106-es-sub-trp10-500-blk.aspx

I've also sound proofed the room with a second wall, hat channel, double sheetrock, double osb on the floor with mass loaded vinyl under that, copious amounts of green glue and a solid core door.

I'm looking for around 200 watts per channel, recommendations?

Thanks,
Josh


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Gotta give us a budget?

And is there an option to send the subs back and us offer something else? Being most of those are 6ohm loads you'll need something decent and you have 11 channels too. 

give us pricing first.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well, 200watts per channel means your going to want separates. So a dedicated amp for each channel. Do you have a budget in mind?

I dont think its necessary to have that much power across all 11 channels particularly given your running in walls.

This Denon X4200 would work well for your situation.
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...d-a/v-receiver-wi-fi/bluetooth/airplay/1.html


----------



## jfellman (Jan 11, 2016)

Budget isn't too much of a concern, I spend money if I'm convinced of the value.

I wanted sound proofing, so spent about 8k there.
Kids of all ages will be using this as a multi purpose game room, so I wanted in-walls, but want it to sound nice, so I looked at Episode, Sonance, KEF, etc and ended up with Episode as I liked the ribbon tweeters, spent about 15k there.

Obviously I can go get a decent AVR for around $1500, but was curious what recommendations were out there that had more experience than I do.

thanks,
Josh


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

jfellman said:


> Budget isn't too much of a concern, I spend money if I'm convinced of the value.
> 
> I wanted sound proofing, so spent about 8k there.
> Kids of all ages will be using this as a multi purpose game room, so I wanted in-walls, but want it to sound nice, so I looked at Episode, Sonance, KEF, etc and ended up with Episode as I liked the ribbon tweeters, spent about 15k there.
> ...


Emotiva XPA-7 and XPA-5 would give you all the channels you need... fit the 200w/channel you want (more being 6ohms) and I think would fit your budget.

The problem is you wasted 8k on soundproofing if you stick to the dual 10" subwoofers that fall off at 30hz. A room with those speakers and that much invested deserves bass with authority. If sizing is an issue I'd recommend dual HSU ULS-15 MK2s: http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/uls-15mk2Dual.html 

If space is not a concern then I'd really suggest dual these: http://www.powersoundaudio.com/products/v3600i


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Talley said:


> Emotiva XPA-7 and XPA-5 would give you all the channels you need... fit the 200w/channel you want (more being 6ohms) and I think would fit your budget.
> 
> The problem is you wasted 8k on soundproofing if you stick to the dual 10" subwoofers that fall off at 30hz. A room with those speakers and that much invested deserves bass with authority. If sizing is an issue I'd recommend dual HSU ULS-15 MK2s: http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/uls-15mk2Dual.html
> 
> If space is not a concern then I'd really suggest dual these: http://www.powersoundaudio.com/products/v3600i


I don't see $8k in soundproofing being a waste at all.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

ellisr63 said:


> I don't see $8k in soundproofing being a waste at all.


It's not. Just depends if you want outside noise coming in or inside noise coming out. I know it works both ways though.


----------



## jfellman (Jan 11, 2016)

ellisr63 said:


> I don't see $8k in soundproofing being a waste at all.



Talley is referring to the main reason you sound proof is to limit the low stuff, especially anything around 20hz, from annoying the rest of the house, and he has a point, the two episode subs have a frequency response of 30-200 hz whereas the HSU is 20-200 hz.

The main reason for the sound proofing is so I have room to build some transmission line enclosures as its hard for any sealed enclosure to get decent SPL at 20hz and lower, but I have not had the opportunity to audition the HSU product offering.

I threw in two of the episode subs so I could have something to listen too day 1 when I move in, and I listen to a fair amount of music, so a musical sub will get moved to my office 

Regarding using the Emotivas external amps, what would you use as a processor/decoder?

Thanks,
Josh


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

jfellman said:


> Talley is referring to the main reason you sound proof is to limit the low stuff, especially anything around 20hz, from annoying the rest of the house, and he has a point, the two episode subs have a frequency response of 30-200 hz whereas the HSU is 20-200 hz.
> 
> The main reason for the sound proofing is so I have room to build some transmission line enclosures as its hard for any sealed enclosure to get decent SPL at 20hz and lower, but I have not had the opportunity to audition the HSU product offering.
> 
> ...


The HSU does pretty good at 20hz in my 3kcuft room. What size room are you in? Sounds like it'll be one hell of a setup and I understand your reasoning behind the subs... sounds exactly like what I would do.

Sorry if I came across a bit harsh... you obviously know what your doing. Sorry about that I get moody at work sometimes . 

Honestly a good AVR that has pre-outs and something like a XPR-3 to handle your front three would be what alot do and let the AVR operate the remaining channels although I don't think you would get something close to the 200w your wanting. The XMC-1 is a great unit but not a 7.2.4 unit. I think you'll be looking for a high end Marantz unit to handle this. http://www.audioholics.com/av-preamp-processor-reviews/marantz-av7702mkii-preview

that one is a 7.1.4 unit but combine that with the XPA-7 and XPA-5 and you'll be good to go. Very potent setup.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

jfellman said:


> Talley is referring to the main reason you sound proof is to limit the low stuff, especially anything around 20hz, from annoying the rest of the house, and he has a point, the two episode subs have a frequency response of 30-200 hz whereas the HSU is 20-200 hz.
> 
> The main reason for the sound proofing is so I have room to build some transmission line enclosures as its hard for any sealed enclosure to get decent SPL at 20hz and lower, but I have not had the opportunity to audition the HSU product offering.
> 
> ...


I understood what he was saying... IMO it isn't a waste even if you are not going below 30Hz as it will make the whole room much quieter, and the rest of the house dead silent when you are watching a movie. I also think it is rude to tell someone who just spent the $8k that they wasted their money on it...especially since you already have your subs, and were only asking about a AVR/Preamp/poweramp.


----------



## jfellman (Jan 11, 2016)

No offense taken, but I appreciate your sentiments. I'm of the opinion that if you ask someone's opinion, then you better be ready to hear their opinions whether you like them or not.

The only rude opinion is the one offered where it was not asked, in my opinion 

Thanks,
Josh


----------



## jfellman (Jan 11, 2016)

I like having an amp powering the left, right, center as that's where most of the power goes anyway and where it is needed. The surrounds and atmos overheads will not need as much as the fronts.

What is the consensus of using the AVRs outs and preouts simultaneously?

Thanks,
Josh


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

jfellman said:


> No offense taken, but I appreciate your sentiments. I'm of the opinion that if you ask someone's opinion, then you better be ready to hear their opinions whether you like them or not.
> 
> The only rude opinion is the one offered where it was not asked, in my opinion
> 
> ...


:T:T


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

jfellman said:


> I like having an amp powering the left, right, center as that's where most of the power goes anyway and where it is needed. The surrounds and atmos overheads will not need as much as the fronts.
> 
> What is the consensus of using the AVRs outs and preouts simultaneously?
> 
> ...


What do you mean by AVR outs and Preouts simultaneously... Do you mean speaker outs, and preouts at the same time?


----------



## jfellman (Jan 11, 2016)

Yes, I've seen some of the lower end units say not to use the speaker outs and preouts simultaneously, I was curious if the higher end AVRs minded...

Thanks,
Josh


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

jfellman said:


> Yes, I've seen some of the lower end units say not to use the speaker outs and preouts simultaneously, I was curious if the higher end AVRs minded...
> 
> Thanks,
> Josh


I know that a lot of people use a outboard amp for their main channels, but i don't know at what price level it is ok to do. Maybe someone else will have direct experience with that.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

ellisr63 said:


> I understood what he was saying... IMO it isn't a waste even if you are not going below 30Hz as it will make the whole room much quieter, and the rest of the house dead silent when you are watching a movie. I also think it is rude to tell someone who just spent the $8k that they wasted their money on it...especially since you already have your subs, and were only asking about a AVR/Preamp/poweramp.


see post above... i apologized :innocent:


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

I was using a Yamaha RX-V600-series (can't remember the exact model) for a long time, running L/R/back channels through an external amp, and the center through the on-board amp. Worked just fine. That was in the $500 neighborhood when I bought it about 9 years ago... so yes, it can be done with a middle-or-the-road AVR.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Since you mentioned wanting a 7.2.4 speaker configuration, the previously mentioned Denon X4200w would be inadequate. It's limited to 9 active channels (5.2.4 or 7.2.2) while 7.2.4 = 7+4 = 11. 

You didn't mention it, but if you want full support for 4K video you'll need to get a 2015 AVR model from one of the major manufacturers (Denon/Marantz, Pioneer or Yamaha). Their 2014 models don't have HDCP V2.2 with HDMI V2.0a. The "a" version adds support for High Dynamic Range and Extended Color Gamut.

The appropriate Denon AVR models would be an AVR X6200W or X7200WA. The "A" suffix is important, since that's the 2015 version of their 2014 X7200W, adding the upgraded HDMI circuits with 4K support. Marantz AVRs would be SR6010, SR7010 and pre/pros AV7702MkII or AV8802A, Pioneer's 2015 AVRs are the SC-95, SC-97 or SC-99. Yamaha's AVRs are RX-A2050 or RX-A3050 and their CX-A5100 pre/pro.

Of the lot, my personal recommendation would be the Marantz AV7200MkII pre/pro.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Using the pre outs and the speaker outputs at the same time is just fine. 
I use an external amp on my front left and right channels only as in reality the receiver I have has more power than most (bench tested to output 150watts into two channels, 115watts 7 channels driven) but for reducing heat load on the amp I chose to do it anyhow. I do recommend this as many receivers can not drive all channels to anywhere near full output because the power supply is to small and can not power them simultaneously under load (bench tests have shown this).


----------

